# Ausgangsbasis optimieren - Welche Investitionen wären sinnvoll ?



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2014)

*Ausgangsbasis optimieren - Welche Investitionen wären sinnvoll ?*

Da offensichtlich die nächste Aufrüstungsorgie bevorsteht (Unity, W3) würde ich aus meinem aktuellen System gern von der Preis/Leistung her das Optimum bei einer Um/Aufrüstung herausholen. Bin jedoch auch Nvidia-Fan und daher primär auf Nvidia fokussiert (es sei denn AMD bietet so eine Preis-/Leistung daß ich nicht daran vorbei komme. Die aktuelle Ausgangsbasis sieht wie folgt aus

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Thuban 45nm Technologie 6 Kerner 3,2 Ghz
Mainboard: MSI 870-C45 (MS-7599) Version    1.0 AMD Chipsatz 770/870
RAM: 8 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 560ti 2 GB
DVD-Brenner: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 ATA Device

Festplatten: 
Für das System eine 59GB M4-CT064M4SSD2 ATA Device (SSD) - fliegt wahrscheinlich bald eh raus da deutlich zu knapp bemessen und wird gegen eine 128 GB SSD ersetzt.
für die Games: Western Digital WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 ATA Device (SATA) 2 TB (bleibt vorerst drin) Mal sehen was sich auf den HDD-Markt in nächster Zeit so tut. Wäre über eine 4 TB Platte nicht böse (nur schade eben, daß die SSD noch nicht in die Regionen vorgedrungen sind.)


Was kann man im vernünftigen Rahmen hier herausholen, daß man (etwas Glück vorausgesetzt) die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wieder seine Ruhe hat ? Bitte jetzt keine so sinnvollen Vorschläge wie Triple-Titan-Verbund o.ä.   Sondern im vertretbaren Rahmen. Im guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Macht (da die CPU offensichtlich eh zu schwachbrüstig für Unity ist) ein Schwenk auf einen i7 mit neuem Board + Grafikkarte einen Sinn ? Oder kann das alte Board eine größere, deutlich leistungsfähigere AMD CPU "schlucken" und ich so Geld sparen ?

Wenn der nächste Schritt eine i7 sein sollte welches Board und welcher i7 wäre hier empfehlenswert und welche RAM-Riegel ? Mindestens 8 GB sollten es schon sein, eventuell würde ich im Hinblick auf niedrige RAM-Preise, wenn es Sinn macht auch auf 16 GB gehen.

PS: Als absolute Preisobergrenze habe ich mir (ohne die SSD in diese Kalkulation einzubeziehen) rund EUR 1000 gesetzt. Ich wäre aber auch nicht unglücklich darüber, wenn es deutlich günstiger gänge. Ist dafür eine vernünftige Lösung einer Umrüstung denkbar ?


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem 1090T hast du leider schon den Kronprinz in deinem Board. Hast du einen ordentlichen Kühler?
Der 1090T lässt sich recht leicht auf 4GHz bringen. Damit ist er in Spielen bestimmt mindestens so schnell wie ein FX-8350 und noch sehr gut geeignet.

Vorausgesetzt natürlich, du schmeißt die 560Ti raus. Das Nonplusultra wäre, bei nvidia, die GTX970. Das beste PLV hast du aber mit AMDs R9 290.

Wenn du unbedingt CPU und Board wechseln willst, dann auf einen Xeon E3-1231v3 und ein H97 Board. Passende Threads (hier zB) gibt's zuhauf im Kaufberatungsbereich.
Einfach bei den ~700€ Threads reinsehen. Da ändert sich nix an den Empfehlungen. Den RAM könntest du sogar behalten.
Und eine 250GB SSD kostet heute keine 100€. Bei einem 1000€ Budget ist die immer drin.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2014)

Kühler ist 08/15 Standard. Würde den dann eh rausschmeißen.  Und wenn die AMD deutlich günstiger ist und mindestens so gut wie die Nvidia lasse ich mich vielleicht auch bekehren.

Was die SSD betrifft ist das schon mal eine gute Nachricht. Die fliegt dann gleich mit raus.

Knackpunkt bei meinem System ist wohl die 560 ti. Die muß definitiv raus. Und was die CPU betrifft belese ich mich mal. Unbedingt will ich die CPU nicht wechseln. Wenn das Overclocking klappt bin ich auch nicht böse. Hätte dann etwas Luft bis ich das System komplett umstelle.

Thx für die Tips.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Also, bei Dir würde eine neue Grafikkarte schon einen Riesenschub bringen, die ist mehr als überfällig. Selbst eine AMD R9 270X (150€) wäre 70% schneller, eine 280X / Nvidia GTX 770 wäre schon doppelt so schnell. 

Wegen Preis-Leistung:  die R9 280X kostet ca 210€, die gleichstarkje GTX 770 eher 240€. Und für 260€ bekommst Du wiederum schon die AMD R9 290, die 20-25% schneller als die beiden zuvor genannten Karten ist. Die GTX 970 wäre dann nochmal ca 5% schneller, kostst derzeit aber direkt 340-350€. Die GTX 780 wiederum kostet ab ca 280€, ist aber etwas schwächer als die R9 290.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2014)

Unter den Rahmenbedingungen komme ich wohl kaum an der R9 von AMD vorbei. Hab die gleich mal bestellt. Ist in 2-3 Tagen da  Jetzt bräuchte ich (bevor ich den Schwenk auf den Xeon mache) wg. dem kostengünstigeren Versuch des Overclockings nur noch einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Hat da jemand eine Idee, welcher geeignet wäre ? Und wie läuft das Overclocking dann ? Über das Bios ?


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

nja, Alternativ zu einer R9 wäre da noch die neue nVidia-Karten 970/980 gewesen, aber die R9 ist schon gut

ansonsten, nja, ich mag ja den Alpenföhn, aber das kommt hat auch drauf an was da ausgeben willst, denn man sollte auch bedenken, so ein Kühler der einen OC-CPU kühl hält bei einem Xeon unterfordert wird, wobei es dann halt den Vorteil hat das der ziemlich Leist ist
Und nja, es gibt ansich 2 möglichkeiten: Entweder per Software oder über Stellschrauben im BIOS, nur sollte man sich da noch etwas reinlesen und vorallem erstmal ganz kleine schritte machen und auch bedenken: Nicht jede CPU ist gleich, das sieht man beim aktuellen Test von i7 4790k wo man mal 4 Stk. von denen nebeneinander halten kann und unterschiedlich viel//wenig Volt vertragen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Unter den Rahmenbedingungen komme ich wohl kaum an der R9 von AMD vorbei. Hab die gleich mal bestellt. Ist in 2-3 Tagen da  Jetzt bräuchte ich (bevor ich den Schwenk auf den Xeon mache) wg. dem kostengünstigeren Versuch des Overclockings nur noch einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Hat da jemand eine Idee, welcher geeignet wäre ? Und wie läuft das Overclocking dann ? Über das Bios ?


 Also, erst Mal die Frage, was für ein Gehäuse du hast. Und ob Du normales RAM hast oder welche mit so Kühlkörpern, die die RAM-Höhe vergrößern.

Ansonsten, wenn genug Platz ist:   Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder  be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und beim Sockel AM3/AM3+ übertaktet man per BIOS, und das ist nicht soooo einfach, aber es hält sich auch in Grenzen. Das simpelste wäre, wenn Du einfach den Multiplikator schrittweise erhöhst - Multi mal "Referenztakt" ergibt den CPU-Takt. Nach jedem Schritt erst mal am besten 20 Min lang die CPU mit prime95 voll belasten - wenn es da keine Fehler gibt und die Temps unter 70 Grad bleiben, kannst Du eine Stufe höher gehen. Wenn es Fehler gibt, könntest Du die Spannung der CPU erhöhen, aber das nur GANZ dezent. So kannst Du ggf. dann den Takt ohne Fehler betreiben - dann aber umso mehr auf die Temp achten. D

ie zweite Methode wäre, den Referenztakt zu erhöhen - das ist aber idR recht kompliziert und je nach Board anders einzustellen, das ist also schwer pauschal zu erklären. Der Ref-Takt hängt nämlich auch mit anderen Werten zusammen, die man gleichzeitig mitanpassen sollte: HT-,  Northbridge- und RAM-Takt. Ich würde es beim Anpassen des Multis belassen, auch weil dann zB das RAM keine Rolle spielt. Du kommst dann vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch, als wenn du jeden Wert im Detail anpasst und austestest, aber ob Du nun am Ende 0,2 GHz mehr oder weniger schaffst: ich denke, das macht dann so gut wie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2014)

Genauso macht man es beim 1090T. Das meiste wird in Ruhe gelassen. Stromsparmaßnahmen und Turbo ausschalten, Multiplikator raufsetzen, ggf. im sicheren Rahmen die CPU Spannung erhöhen,
bis es stabil läuft. Und die Spannungen der Speichermodule im Auge behalten, nicht, dass das Mainbord die automatisch mit anpasst.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2014)

Thx. Das ist ja schon einmal eine Aussage. Werde dann mal wenn die Grafikkarte "eingetrudelt" ist das mal testen. RAM ist stino verbaut. Ohne Kühlkörper o.ä. Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master Miditower.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Weißt Du, welcher Tower genau? Manche haben halt nur 13, 14 oder 15 cm Platz für Kühler, und OC-Kühler sind meist 15-16cm hoch. Manche sogar höher


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2014)

Wo steht denn der Typ ? Fängt die Bezeichnung mit RC430K an ?

Nach Optik müßte das der da sein:

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/elite-430-black/


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Also, laut Test hier Coolermaster Elite 430 Window Black stellt sich zum Test - Vergleich zur n   sind es GEMESSEN ca 165mm Platz, und für Grafikkarten ca 31cm. D.h. bei der Grafikkarte nicht eine der längsten nehmen, und beim Kühler lieber nicht einen von den großen nehmen, sondern den macho 120, den Mugen 4


----------

